
Shortcutting a Standard Library - jashkenas
https://medium.com/darklang/shortcutting-a-standard-library-b6a6835f493
======
ivan_ah
Wow Dark lang seems pretty cool [https://darklang.com/](https://darklang.com/)

It's like server-side ELM lang with a built-in IDE and DB adaptors.

